# Is albida suitable for submersed growth?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I brought in a small number of C albida bunches, (25) and sold most of them to pet shops, but are they really suitable for aquariums? I have never tried growing them before.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Robert, I have what was sold to me as C. albida. It is growing submerged well, but it took a very long time to acclimate in my tank. It's leaf growth is alot shorter and thinner than the emersed growth.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hello to everyone! My first post*

Yes, albida can definitely be grown submersed and is one of the easier crypts I've grown. I have it spreading both submersed and emersed though it is slightly harder to grow submersed.

Rod


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Robert, the C. albida that you sold to my shop have, after a two-week acclimation period, grown well. The roots are starting to spread well and there are a few new leaves on each. They're all in a tank lit by two HO T5s with Soilmaster Select Charcoal substrate and they seem to be enjoying themselves. I've only started to inject CO2 in the last week or so.

I thought I had some at home, but can't remember what tank I put them in... I'll post again when I find them.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I got some a long while ago from a friend. They are very beautiful and quite suitable for growth in aquariums.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Regarding C. albida. I can do nothing right with this plant submersed. It does NOT do well for me at all in my hard water. But, emersed I can do no wrong. It's even survived a light frost to my utter amazment.


----------

